# The Witcher-Serie: Netflix bestätigt Film Nightmare of the Wolf - Start vermutlich vor Staffel 2



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher-Serie: Netflix bestätigt Film Nightmare of the Wolf - Start vermutlich vor Staffel 2*

						Im Jahr 2021 wird der Streaming-Dienst die zweite Staffel zur Serie rund um den Hexer Geralt von Riva veröffentlichen. Zuvor soll aber angeblich noch ein Animationsfilm auf Netflix erscheinen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher-Serie: Netflix bestätigt Film Nightmare of the Wolf - Start vermutlich vor Staffel 2*


----------



## Nero905 (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher-Serie: Netflix bestätigt Film Nightmare of the Wolf - Start vermutlich vor Staffel 2*

Bei nem Animationsfilm kann Netflix immerhin die Besetzung nicht so verk*cken.


----------



## Blowfeld (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher-Serie: Netflix bestätigt Film Nightmare of the Wolf - Start vermutlich vor Staffel 2*

Ich mag das Kriterium "haben mind. 1 Folge 2 Min. am Stück gesehen"


----------



## mucka24 (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher-Serie: Netflix bestätigt Film Nightmare of the Wolf - Start vermutlich vor Staffel 2*

Geschmäcker sind Verschieden aber als "verkackt" würde ich die Besetzung nicht bezeichnen. Henry Cavill macht zu meiner Überraschung einen guten Job und man merkt, dass er Fan der Rollenspielreihe ist und das auch in seine Rolle mit reinfließt. Im Großen und Ganzen bin ich mit der ersten Staffel zufrieden und hoffe dass die zweite Staffel besser wird. Der Ton ist mein Hauptkritikpunkt, es wirkt alles etwas steril und tot mit viel zu sauberen Dialogen ohne Hintergrundgeräusche.


----------



## Bevier (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher-Serie: Netflix bestätigt Film Nightmare of the Wolf - Start vermutlich vor Staffel 2*



mucka24 schrieb:


> Geschmäcker sind Verschieden aber als "verkackt" würde ich die Besetzung nicht bezeichnen. Henry Cavill macht zu meiner Überraschung einen guten Job und man merkt, dass er Fan der Rollenspielreihe ist und das auch in seine Rolle mit reinfließt. Im Großen und Ganzen bin ich mit der ersten Staffel zufrieden und hoffe dass die zweite Staffel besser wird. Der Ton ist mein Hauptkritikpunkt, es wirkt alles etwas steril und tot mit viel zu sauberen Dialogen ohne Hintergrundgeräusche.



Die bekannten Kritiken bezogen sich auch nur ganz am Anfang auch auf Cavill (Superman als weißhaariger Hexer?), aber man war ziemlich schnell von seinen Fähigkeiten überzeugt. Statt dessen wurden jedoch so ziemlich alle anderen gecasteten Schauspieler bemängelt. Und das zum größten Teil  zurecht. Entweder, sie haben nur zufällig die richtige Haarfarbe aber können überhaupt nicht schauspielern (Yennifer), das vollkommen falsche Alter (Yen und vor allem Ciri) oder hatten einfach keine roten Haare, wo doch die entsprechende Figur im Spiel knallrot war (was für Bücherkenner der größte Witz an der Kritik ist ^^).


----------



## Bongripper666 (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher-Serie: Netflix bestätigt Film Nightmare of the Wolf - Start vermutlich vor Staffel 2*

Ich bin echt froh, die Serie ohne großes Vorwissen einfach genießen zu können. Die Bücher kenne ich nicht und Teil 1 habe ich vielleicht 20 Std. gespielt. Henry Cavill ist vor allem optisch als Witcher super, der Rest ist gut. Gute Fantasyserie.


----------



## Prypjat_no1 (24. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher-Serie: Netflix bestätigt Film Nightmare of the Wolf - Start vermutlich vor Staffel 2*



Bevier schrieb:


> Die bekannten Kritiken bezogen sich auch nur ganz am Anfang auch auf Cavill (Superman als weißhaariger Hexer?), aber man war ziemlich schnell von seinen Fähigkeiten überzeugt. Statt dessen wurden jedoch so ziemlich alle anderen gecasteten Schauspieler bemängelt. Und das zum größten Teil  zurecht. Entweder, sie haben nur zufällig die richtige Haarfarbe aber können überhaupt nicht schauspielern (Yennifer), das vollkommen falsche Alter (Yen und vor allem Ciri) oder hatten einfach keine roten Haare, wo doch die entsprechende Figur im Spiel knallrot war (was für Bücherkenner der größte Witz an der Kritik ist ^^).



Der Einfluß des Games ist schon gewaltig. Ich habe mich selbst dabei ertappt, wie ich beim schauen der Serie immer wieder leise vor mich hingemurmelt habe, weil z.Bsp. Triss nicht so gut rüber kommt.
Aber alles in allem ist es eine solide Produktion geworden und Cavill spielt den Hexer mehr als überzeugend.
Mir hat die erste Staffel gefallen.

Ich kann nur bemängeln, dass es für Nicht-Witcher Kenner zu wenig Infos gibt.
Das könnte so einige Neulinge abgeschreckt haben.

Ich habe mir die Staffel 2 Mal angesehen. Zuerst alleine zum genießen und dann mit meiner Frau zusammen, zum erklären.
Gerade die Zeitlinien haben bei vielen einen Mindfuck verursacht.
Ein großer Vorteil ist es auch, wenn man sich die Bücher im Spiel durchgelesen hat. Dort gibt es viele Hintergrundinformationen, mit denen man bei der Serie besser klar kommt.


----------



## TheMoe87 (25. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher-Serie: Netflix bestätigt Film Nightmare of the Wolf - Start vermutlich vor Staffel 2*

ich möchte gern die lLeute, die die Serie schon in folge 1 nach ein paar minuten zur seite gelegt haben, dazu ermuntern dem Witcher mal noch 1-2 weitere folgen eine Chance zu geben. Die Serie habe ich selbst auch erstmal 2 Wochen ignoriert, nachdem ich von den ersten paar Minuten überhaupt nicht angetan war. 

Mittlerweile 3 mal die ganze Staffel gesehen. Weil sich die Serie meiner Meinung nach sehr gut entwickelt. Ich muss sagen, The Witcher kommt für mich an vielen Stellen an Game of Thrones zu seinen Starken Zeiten heran.

Wenn man darauf gefasst ist, dass es mehrere Zeitlinien gibt, reicht aufmerksames schauen aus, um zu verstehen wo man sich gerade befindet. Die Serie greift einem da schon immer wieder durch die Erzählung selbst unter die Arme. Finde ich... Aber ich schaue Serien auch nie so nebenher sondern mit dedication  und ich kenn die Bücher. Ist also nur meine bescheidene Meinung.

Der Yennefer Cast soll nicht Schauspielern können? Fand ich überhaupt nicht. Empfand sie sogar als sehr fähig und authentisch.


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher-Serie: Netflix bestätigt Film Nightmare of the Wolf - Start vermutlich vor Staffel 2*

Vermutlich erwartet uns dann noch mehr Schrott, wenn die gleichen Leute wie bei der Serie beteiligt sind.

RIP Witcher


----------

